# Lindsay Lohan - durchgedreht ?



## Mandalorianer (1 Mai 2010)

*Ist sie jetzt völlig durchgedreht!? Für das Fotobuch des US-Fotografen Tyler Shields (28) hat sich Jungschauspielerin Lindsay Lohan (23) in verstörenden Posen ablichten lassen. Blutverschmiert windet sich das Enfant terrible von Hollywood im Todeskampf auf dem Boden oder hält sich eine Knarre an den Mund!*

Fans von Lindsay sind geschockt. Ein Fan fordert auf ihrer Twitter-Seite: „Bleibe doch stilvoll! Keine Softpornos mehr!"
Doch für Lindsay Lohan hat das Posieren mit Schuss-Waffen vor blutüberströmten Wänden kreative Klasse.
„Es ist kein Softporno, Schätzchen, das ist Kunst“, antwortete sie auf den Fan-Post.
Auch Fotograf Shields verteidigt seine Muse auf seiner Website: „Jeder meint, Lindsay Lohan zu kennen. Letzte Nacht hatte ich das Vergnügen mit ihr zu arbeiten. Sie ist ein großer Kunst-Liebhaber und will etwas erschaffen – und das ist genau das, was wir getan haben!“
Die bizarren Fotos werden in seinem Buch „The Dirty Side of Glamor“ veröffentlicht.
Angesichts der ganzen Gerüchte um eine angebliche Selbstmordgefährdung Lindsay Lohans und ihrer Drogen- und Alkoholexzesse wirken die Aufnahmen besonders makaber. Und immer noch ist ihr Privatleben das reinste Chaos.
Nachdem ihr Vater-Tochter-Streit mit Michael Lohan (49) kürzlich den vorläufigen Höhepunkt in einem HIV-Gerücht fand, hat Lindsay jetzt noch Club-Verbot in Los Angeles. Lohan soll ihrer Ex-Freundin Samantha Ronson ein volles Glas an den Kopf geworfen haben. „Glas flog überall herum, und Ronson wirkte total geschockt“, erzählte ein Augenzeuge der „New York Post“.
Außerdem sollen die Macher der MTV-Sendung „Celebrity Rehab“ Lindsay Lohan 1 Million Dollar geboten haben, wenn sie sich vor den Kameras auf Entzug begibt. Stars wie Brigitte Nielsen und Dennis Rodman waren schon dabei, doch Lohan lehnte ab, da sie „kein Suchtproblem“ habe.

*Lindsay :angry:

Gruss das Gollum*


----------



## krawutz (1 Mai 2010)

Erst hat sie die Umwelt gerettet (nach eigenen Angaben), dann wollte sie allen Kindern dieser Welt beistehen, jetzt ist sie Kunstliebhaberin - und ein Suchtproblem hat sie auch nicht. Da hilft nur noch Notschlachtung.


----------



## Stefan24100 (1 Mai 2010)

krawutz schrieb:


> Da hilft nur noch Notschlachtung.


----------



## Katzun (1 Mai 2010)

ich glaube hier wird viel übertrieben, haben wir nicht alle schonmal einen übern durst getrunken?...zum glück waren da keine 20 fotografen dabei!

ich denke das einzigste was sie richtig fertig macht sind die hetz-kampanien über sie. stellt euch mal vor ihr lest jeden tag irgendwelchen neuen mist über euch in der zeitung..und wisst damit 90% davon erfunden sind.

arme lindsay, ick wünsch dir allet jute


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2010)

wo sind denn die Bilder? Ham wir die hier?


----------



## Katzun (30 Okt. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> wo sind denn die Bilder? Ham wir die hier?




jep

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...0-lindsay-lohan-tyler-shields-photoshoot.html


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> jep
> 
> http://www.celebboard.net/internati...0-lindsay-lohan-tyler-shields-photoshoot.html



herzlichen Dank


----------

